# Da Yanak's Road to Success



## Yanick (Sep 27, 2002)

I'm an ex-fat kid, with FKS (Fat Kid Syndrome), who needs to see his six-pack, no lectures on how i'm wasting my time cutting when i should work on bulking to build as much muscle as possible.

*Quick Stats*

Age - XVII
Weight - Lower 170's, it fluctuates
Height - 5'8"
BF - 12-13%
Goals - Get down to mid 160's, by my calculations i should see my six pack at that weight, for the first time in my life.

This journal will be here for me to monitor my fat-loss, i will post up pictures when i get the chance, hoping this weekend.

*Diet:*

4 meals, CKD style.

_meal 1:_
6 oz can of tuna (sometimes switched to Albacore)
2 tbsn's olive oil
1.5 tbsn mayo (full fat)

_meal 2:_
Eggs (whole)
Bacon
Olive oil
American Cheese

***this meal has the equivalent of about 30g P, 45g F, 1-3g C (from cheese).  My bacon always has different nutrition facts so i can't write down the amount of food.

_meal 3:_
6 oz can of tuna (albacore, sometimes)
2 tbsn's olive oil
1.5 tbsn mayo (full fat)

_meal 4:_
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition 100% whey
2 tbsn's flax
3 tbsn's heavy cream
10g of Fiber Complex from lifeservices

***I try to nibble on greens, but it doesn't always happen so i don't include them in my meal plans.  Plus i don't count any greens that i eat in my cal count, so no point.  

*THIS DOES NOT MEAN I DON'T EAT GREENS!*

They are an important part of any diet

***I carb-up Friday Night-Saturday night.  Its a perfect schedule for me, because i go out on Fri/Sat nights and i don't have to watch my friends eating all the shit that they eat, and drool.  Also the obvious leptin issues etc.  On occasion (like today) i will carb-up all friday and all saturday, when i feel like it.

*Supps:*
Whey
Glutamine (I'm just using up the rest of what i have left, when i run out i'm not buying more, its waaaaay too expensive)
Fiber Complex (Necessary for a CKD)
Flax

*Current Split:*
_Mon:_
Chest, Bi's, Cardio

_Tues:_
Legs,

_Wed:_
Rest, Cardio

_Thurs:_
Back, Tri's, Traps

_Fri:_
Active Recovery type circuit, Cardio

***A few points to make on my split.  All of my cardio is as follows:

minimum of 10 min of HIIT, sometimes more than 10 min, most times 10 not.  Then i get on the bike and do some low intensity for 10 min.  

Reasons for this include:

1. I hate doing cardio, for long periods of time.
2. HIIT is fun, but tiring.
3. 10 min, and i feel that i didn't do enough work so 10 more min of low intensity gives me some more peace of mind.
4. TCD's post about catecholamines and stubborn fat etc (Lyle's stubborn fat cardio program).

I've gone from 179lbs to 172.4, but this week i'm back at 174.  The weight gain might be water, because the day before my weigh in i had a piece of chocolate, but i doubt that, the chocolate would cause such a drastic weight gain.

Conclusion: My cals are too high (i'm a spaz, i've wasted two weeks now at the same cal range and haven't been losing, thinking that i will magically start losing by keeping my cals the same).  I'm dropping cals, keeping cardio the same (for now) and replacing some fat with some carbs.

***I'm also changing my split as of next week, probably.  Looking at Full-Body 3x/week, not to failure, 3 sets/exercise, might be doing an H/M/L system, not sure.  Don't know which exercises i'm going to be doing either.

Also for those of you who saw my 'proposed experiment' thread, i'm retracting that statement, on my L-days, i might do some light benching.

***All will be clear on Sat-Sun, when i update this journal again with my new, diet/split.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 27, 2002)

Welcome 

CONGRATS on taking control of your health and life!!!


----------



## Yanick (Sep 30, 2002)

Thanks Butterfly!

I re-calculated my diet last night, while simultaneously watching The Matrix.  [ghetto talk]Dat movie is off da hook![end ghetto talk]

Anyway, i'm getting about 

2200 cals
147g P
15g C
173g F

I dropped my cals by reducing fat.  I took out 1 tbsn of olive oil in one of my tuna meals, and i took out the 1/2 tbsn of mayo in both of my tuna meals.  By my calculations my new diet will be about 2000 cals.

So my new diet looks like this:

*Meal 1:*
6 oz tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
1 tbsn mayo

*Meal 2*
6 oz tuna
2 tbsn olive oil
1 tbsn mayo

*Meal 3*
3 whole eggs
4 strips of Armor Premium Bacon
1 slice of American cheese

*Meal 4*
1 scoop Optimum Nutrition 100% Whey (23gP, 3gC, 1.5gF)
2 tbsn flax seed oil
3 tbsn heavy cream

I'm changing my routine also, its definitely going to be a 3 full body workouts/week, H/M/L system.  I just need to figure out the specifics, if i have time today, i'll figure it out at work, if not then next week.


----------



## Yanick (Sep 30, 2002)

I've thought about it, and i decided to not completely change my split.  It would be too much of a pain in the ass.

So this is what my split will be, a few minor changes.

Monday:
Dips - 6 sets
Incline Bench - 2 sets - light weight
Standing Barbell Curl/Zottman Curls (Alternate SBC and ZC every week) - 3 sets
10-15 min HIIT on treadmill

Tuesday:
10-15 min HIIT on treadmill
10-15 min Low-Mod intensity on bike

Wednesday:
Squats/Deadlifts (Alternate every week) - 6 sets
SLDL - 2 sets
Standing Calf Raise - 4 sets

Thursday:
10-15 min HIIT on treadmill
10-15 min Low-Mod intensity on bike

Friday:
Pull-Ups - 6 sets
Bent Over Barbell Row - 2 sets
Close Grip Bench Press/Lying Tricep Extensions(Alternate every week) - 3 sets


----------



## Yanick (Oct 1, 2002)

Worked out yesterday...

6 sets of dips using BW, my reps were pretty wierd went from 14 all the way down to 4 on my last set.

2 sets incline barbell press, using 115 lbs.  My strategy seems to be working perfectly.  I dip first, and by the time time i'm done dipping, my incline press weight is complete garbage, so almost no pain in my shoulder

3 sets standing barbell curl.  Pyramided this one, went from 55lbs to 75lbs, reps went from 15(too easy) all the way down to 5 reps.

10 minutes HIIT.

2 walk(level 3-5)
2 run(level 10)
2 walk(level 3-5)
2 run(level 10)
2 walk(3-5)

thats that.  Diet was the same, except i substituted 9oz of lamb chops (with bone) for my last meal.  Lamb chops are ace.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 2, 2002)

I did cardio yesterday, all the treadmills were taken, so my Intervals had to be done on the track.  It's a pain in the ass to do intervals on a track, you can't keep track of time or anything (well, it's harder and i'm a lazy fuck).

Anyway,

2 lap warm up
3 lap run
1 lap walk
2 lap run
1 lap walk
1 lap run
1 lap walk
1 lap staggering, breathless run

Rested for a few min.  All the elliptical machines were taken, and i hate the stairmaster crap so i used the bike for my low-mod intensity cardio.

13:36.  Thats the longest i've gone in about 4 weeks.  Its just too boring, and the only reason i got that far this time was because there was a hot chick doing hyperextensions a few feet away from me  Needless to say, the time sort of flew by.

EDIT: I forgot to add, my diet was like normal except for my last meal, i finished off the porkchops (2 chops w/bone) and had steamed broccoli with garlic sauce on the side.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 2, 2002)

Hey Yanick, why only 4 meals a day?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 2, 2002)

The meals are so small, that breaking them up even more is a lot more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 2, 2002)

I'm going crazy right now, i'm so hungry.  So i decided that a refeed is in order tonight.  As soon as i get home (600-bedtime) i'm going to be refeeding.  Thats about 4 hours.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 2, 2002)

My brother has slapped me around a bit, as per my request, and all my urges to re-feed have gone away.

Damn this is gonna be a weird journal guys.

BTW, i've already had an apple for lunch, i don't really care i'll just take the cals out of my later meals, plus i'm not aiming for ketosis or anything, i was just really hungry.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 2, 2002)

It definitely wasn't leptin causing the feedings.  i smelled some donuts at work and had a crazy attack.  Its about 10pm right now, i'm about to go to sleep and i got by my cravings by having a diet coke during the day.

I balanced out the cals by taking out the 3 tbsn heavy cream in my last meal.

Today's workout:

6 sets DL's
135lbs-15 reps
225-12
275-3
275-3
315-1
315-1

I skipped the SLDL's as i went waaaayy to heavy on my DL's.  I usually don't go under 3, but i wanted to really push the envelope once to see where i'm at.  I usually don't go to failure on any exercises, but today i went to failure on the last two sets.

Standing Calf Raises, on a machine that is.
155-12
155-10/11 not exactly sure, i forgot my journal in my car.
155-8/9 again not sure, but one of those.

I got tunnel vision, during the DL's and was nauseas later on, but it felt great dropping 315 lbs on the floor after that single.  Plus it looks really cool having three plates on the bar

G' Night IM!


----------



## Robboe (Oct 3, 2002)

Yan, try and eat more often. It'll help with cravings.

Also, can you not chose something better than bacon? Seriously, the nitrates and nitrites in that shit aren't good.

Also, quit smoking right now and go for nicotine gum. It's a marvellous nutrient partitioner, stimulant, appetite supressant and dopamine receptor antagonist (i'm gonna PM you some links in a sec), D2 receptor antagonist to be more precise (and maybe D5 i think, can't remember off the top of my head, sorry). And it's MUCH better than poisoning your lungs with the smoke and all the other shitty chemicals in a cigarette.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 3, 2002)

Ok, i lied, i'm thinking of bromo.

Nicotine causes dopamine release by binding to
nicotinic receptors.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 3, 2002)

Rob,

Okay, i'll get rid of the bacon, never really thought about all that shit they put into it.  I'll just eat more eggs.  Thanks for the heads up.

Also i'm going to split my 2nd meal in two, eat one around 12:30, and eat the rest around 3:00.  As the time between meal 2 and meal 3 is the hardest, because i'm sitting at work, smelling all the different food that my co-workers are eating and i'm plain ole bored out of my mind.  When i'm bored, i tend to want to eat Hhhmmm FKS at work?

I've already quit smoking, so the nicotine is a non-issue with me,  i would try the gum, because the effects sound interesting, but i'm afraid that i'm too weak-willed with all that shit, so i'll just avoid it altogether.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 3, 2002)

Okay, as per TCD's suggestion i'm dropping the bacon, and i'm splitting my 2nd meal into 2, but i'm also adding a sweet potato to split up 2nd meal.  Thus my *new* meal plan will look like this, cals are the same give or take 10-20.

*Meal 1*
6 oz can of tuna
1 tbsn of olive oil
1 tbsn mayo

*Meal 2*
3 oz tuna
.5 tbsn of olive oil
.5 tbsn mayo
1/2 sweet potato

*Meal 3*
3 oz tuna
.5 tbsn of olive oil
.5 tbsn mayo
1/2 sweet potato

*Meal 4*
6 eggs
1 slice american cheese

*Meal 5*
1 scoop whey
2 tbsn flax

***I took out the 3 tbsn of heavy cream to compensate for my added sweet potato.  Meal 2/3 always bothered me because the volume of food would be very little, so the sweet potato should help.  I thought of adding a salad, however i don't have time at night to make my meals, and only a few minutes in the morning to make my breakfast/lunch, thats why i eat tuna 2x a day.

I'm going to the gym straight after work today to do my cardio (empty stomach), then i'm going to College Night at school, so i won't be eating for a while today, i hope i get all my meals in...


----------



## Yanick (Oct 4, 2002)

i weighed in at 174.2 today, but i'm not bothered.  Reasons being that i saw an older picture of myself and i look better, so i know i made progress.  Also the extra weight is most likely water, as i was forced to have a grilled chicken wrap after my cardio, i figured its better to get _some_ type of food after my w/o.  Then i got home and had a 3oz lamb chop and a fairly big drumstick.

I couldn't have had that many carbs, 40-50g at most yesterday, and i'm pretty sure i've kept my cals under maintanance, its just the water retention thing (by my calculations i should be holding about .5-.6lb of water/glycogen).

Anyway, my cardio sucked yesterday also, i did only 2 intervals

3 min warm up
2 min at level 5
2 min at level 10
2 min at level 5
1.5 min at level 10

rest 5 min

4 min of low-mod intensity.

I was in a rush cause of the whole college night crap...

I'm also working all day today, so expect to see me be a raving lunatic today...

Today is back/tri's, i'll update over the weekend if i get a chance or monday.  Most likely the latter.

Oh yeah, so far today i had:

1 scoop whey
1 tbsn flax
3 tbsn heavy cream

i ran out of flax...

thats all


----------



## Yanick (Oct 4, 2002)

i started my re-feed early this week (lunch time instead of after my training session, its a 6-7 hour difference).  The main cause being the fact that i was supposed to go on a field trip into Manhattan with my NY literature class, but i came late and the class left without me.  

We were supposed to be back from the trip at 11-12 so i only had breakfast and figured i would be home by 12 to eat.  I missed the trip so i went straight to work, figuring that a full day of work would help me cause i have some expenses coming up.  Being left with no food, and shitty food choices, like chinese/pizza, i got bought chicken with rice, combos/snackwells sandwich cookies/cinnamon bun.

I spent the last 20 min on the crapper, but C'est la vie.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 5, 2002)

I was forced to skip the gym today, because my bro got tickets to a Muy Thai tournament.

I'm going on tomorrow (sunday) to much stuff to do today.  I also have pictures to upload, but i don't have time right now.

Mmmmm, my re-feed is like heaven


----------



## Yanick (Oct 7, 2002)

I officially deem last week a complete failure diet wise.  I wound up re-feeding through sunday also, i have no idea why.  I never made it to the gym to do back/tri's.  I also wound up drinking/smoking on fri night(drink, 40 of budlight)/sat night(split a dime w/a few friends).

Also Monday morning, at around 130 my bro got a call from our best friend, he was stuck on the FDR drive, his car broke down (he races it a lot, autocrosses etc), so we had to get up go pick him up, give him a lift to his college and then go home.  We went from south'ish Brooklyn, through Manhattan, picked him up then drove him to the Bronx.  On the way home we got lost several times, and got home at 400am.  I had to get up to go to school at 530, couldn't do it so i skipped school and slept till 900, got up, ate, and went to work.  I missed a test in NY literature, oh well 

This week is a fresh start for me, i pin-pointed my problem with weight-loss, its either i fuck up too much on my re-feeds (too much fat, too long), or i have some type of pathological problem, other than IR (if i do have that).  Maybe hypothyroidism?  I dunno, but i'll keep at my fatloss attempt and i'm going to my doc this weekend to get some tests.

Anyway, whoever reads this, don't take this week of my journal as an example, 99.9% of the time i'm much more dedicated than this, a lot of stuff happened that week.  

Today i'm doing chest, bi's, HIIT, MI cardio.

And another 5 days of hell to go before the weekend...


----------



## Yanick (Oct 7, 2002)

Oh yeah, i forgot to add, the reason i think i might be hypothyroidic is the fact that i'm always sleepy.  I can get 8 hours and still feel like shit throughout the day.  This sunday i got 13+ hours of sleep, and for the first time in a long while, i didn't feel sleepy as shit the whole day.  I cannot sleep 13+ hours everyday, its just impossible with my schedule.  I'm wondering if this is normal.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 8, 2002)

Did chest/bi's yesterday, but skipped cardio because i took a lot of EC.

Dips 6 sets with BW, the reps are written down in my journal and i don't have it on me.

Incline Barbell Press with 
115 x 11
115 x 7

Zottman Curls
25's x ??
25's x ??
25's x ??

I was wasted from that workout, energy was waaayy low, don't really know why.

Doing cardio today after work.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 8, 2002)

It's not like you have a comp to get ready for, so don't worry so much about last week.

Did you put much weight on from it?

Anyhoo, what's your split looking like right now?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope my weight has been pretty much stable, but i think thats more of a water weight (maybe muscle, i do still consider myself a beginner) issue as i seem to be looking leaner and leaner.

My split is up towards the top of the page.  3x/week lifting, 3x/week Lyle's cardio program that you posted before.  My cardio is minimal right now, i'll increase it later when/if i hit a plateau.  And i also use EC very sparingly, so thats another 'tweak' i have up my sleeve.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 9, 2002)

Also i did cardio yesterday.  Same thing as i planned (10 min HIIT, 10 min Mod Inten).

Today i overslept, so for breakfast i bought, tuna with lettuce/tomato on a roll.  It wasn't a lot of food so my cals are most likely lower than usual, i'm just afraid of the whole water weight thing, but at this point i'm not too concerned with _weight_ loss.  Especially since i re-introduced some carbs into my diet, i'll give myself 2 weeks or so for the water weight to stabilize.

I didn't have time to make my lunch either, but being the devoted bb'er that i am, i went back to my house after school, made my lunch, and then went to work, my boss was kind of mad, but he's a dick and i hate him, so i don't care.

I'm doing legs today, 6 sets of squats, that will definitely be hard, but the extra carbs i had today should help me.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 10, 2002)

The squatting was fun yesterday.

I did 5 sets total, but the 5th set was a dropset, my back felt really tight so i decided to play it safe.  Anyway, the weight went from 115 lbs(warmup, didn't count as a set) to 3 sets with 185, then 1 set with 225 (got a triple, thats a PR), and a drop set with 225-->135.

Then it was on to SLDL's, i go light on these, 135 first set, and then 185, the reps are 12 a piece.

I very reluctantly did seated calf raises, because my gym suddenly got an influx of people who actually work legs.

Anyway i have to go do cardio today, i'm not thrilled about it, but ya gotta do what ya gotta do.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 11, 2002)

Did cardio yesterday, pushed myself pretty hard on the HIIT part.  About 10 min HIIT, and 10 min MI.

Weighed in today, i'm at 175 lbs.  Its most likely from the added sweet potato.  This will be my baseline weight from now on.  If i don't lose anything next week i'm dropping more cals.

I'm doing Back/Shoulders/Tri's today and i will be fighting off the urge to start my re-feed early until about 7-8'ish today.

wish me luck.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 11, 2002)

Good stuff, Yan, and good luck!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 11, 2002)

thank you kindly 

Quick side story,

My boss asked me to go and buy some bug spray, because our office seems to be infested with flies.  While at CVS i decided to go re-feed shopping, so i bought 2 lbs of smarties.

STUPID!STUPID!STUPID!STUPID!STUPID!STUPID!

Oh well, i have another bb'er friend here working with me, so i'm torturing him by waving the candies in front of him.  He is about to gouge his eyes out, lol.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 11, 2002)

That's the kind of thing i'd do.

Only, i'd go buy chocolate.

Like i'm eating right now.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 12, 2002)

is there any low-fat chocolate?  Or do you just not give a fuck anymore?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 12, 2002)

You think i gave a fuck in the first place?


----------



## Yanick (Oct 13, 2002)

LOL!  Guess not.

I finally have pictures, i'll try posting them up in a minute or two.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 13, 2002)

I was going to do this when i got to my ultimate fat-loss goal, but i figured, screw it since i have some free time now.

Before Bodybuilding.














About 15 Months after i started, not knowing what i was doing...













These are the newest pictures that i have of myself, i'm not in tip-top condition but it'll do.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 13, 2002)

fuck that didn't work,

Just look in here


----------



## Yanick (Oct 14, 2002)

Sunday wasn't a completely clean day, seeing as we all went out to a club in Manhattan, called Exit.  I wound up drinking some beer, but all in all i stayed in a caloric deficit.  Plus all the dancing that i was doing acted like a serious case of HIIT.  

I weighed in at 175.8lbs this morning, after my re-feed.  That is a really low number...

I also did back tri's shoulders over the weekend.  Basically is was a bunch of pull-ups, standing overhead presses, and close grip benches.

Today i'm doing chest/bi's.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 14, 2002)

Wow man, you've really leaned the fuck out!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 14, 2002)

Yep, i used to be a fat fuck man, people from elementary school don't recognize me anymore, but the funny thing is the people that i know in HS swear to me that i have always been in my present condition, go figure.

I didn't know what the hell i was doing between the fat kid stage and the 15months later pictures.  And between the 15 months later and the newest i just re-comped without really knowing it.  My weight has been hovering in the 170-180 range for a while now, but i look better.

It is just recently that i stopped being stupid with myself and got down and dirty with my diet, decrease cals, started weighing in etc.  It sort of feels like i have lost a lot of time, because i know i could've been bulking for a loooong time now if i hadn't fucked up my previous fat loss attempts.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 14, 2002)

Just slurped down my last meal, and decided to update the journal since i have some free time.

Serious strength deficit this week, i might have had a shitty carb-up.  I skipped the cardio today, but got through the resistance training part...barely.

Dips 6 sets w/BW
x11
x8
x8
x5
x5
x3

Incline Barbell Press w/115
x9
x7

Zottman Curls (the barbells were all taken)
25'sx12
30'sx6
30'sx5

I'll see how i do during the week.  Might have to rely on my EC to get me through my cardio this week.

Baseline waist measurement:34.5"
Taken monday night, before last meal, after the gym.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm probaby going to start creatine next week.  I have a 1000g container just lying around and it expires in 2004.  I'm just worried about the fucking stupid ass water weight fluctuations which will cause me god knows how much worrying over, what if i gained fat?!  Did i lose anything this week?!  etc.

Yes i am obsessive compulsive.  Instead of day dreaming in class thinking about girls or whatever the hell it is normal people day dream about, i think about my current ratio's, do i need to drop cals, what have i been doing that might be holding me back?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 15, 2002)

I do shit like that all the time.


*A beautiful girl walks past*

Rob's friend: "Wow, Rob, did you see her?"

Rob: "Quiet, i'm trying to think how many calories my next meal has to be!"


----------



## Yanick (Oct 15, 2002)

LOL,

ah yes, the life of a demented bodybuilder.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 16, 2002)

Quick diet update,

I have been doing this but i haven't logged it in here so i figured i should, for accuracy's sake.

Meal 1
6oz can of tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
1 tbsn mayo

Meal 2
3oz can of tuna
.5 tbsn olive oil
1 tbsn sour cream
.5 sweet potato

Meal 3
3 oz can of tuna
.5 tbsn olive oil
1 tbsn sour cream
.5 sweet potato

Meal 4
5 eggs
1 egg white
butter (for the frying pan)

Meal 5
1 scoop whey
2 tbsn mix of flax, borage, evening primrose oil


----------



## Yanick (Oct 17, 2002)

After 6 sets of Deadlifts yesterday i was pretty much wiped out.

i started with 135 as a warm up.

sets 1-5 were done with 225.
reps went from 9-4 or so, i'm still trying to find a good journal to bring to the gym, one which won't bend/break when i drop db's on it.

then dropped it back to 135x12

Definitely didn't 'feel' cool yesterday, as two plates on each side just doesn't look as cool as three, but the w/o itself was great.

Calf Raises
155lbs
sets 1-3
reps 12, 12, 10

I weighed in today just for kicks, and when the scale said 172.8, my jaw dropped.  I'll see where i am tomorrow, but my mouth was dry all day today, so i might be a bit dehydrated (i sweat a lot while doing DL's).

Anyway today is cardio, which sucks after leg day, but C'est la vie.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 18, 2002)

And my weight this week is...

*drum roll*

172.4lbs

WOOHOO!!

I'm making some sort of progress.  I can't freakin wait, about 6-7 more lbs and i'll be good to go, so by mid november i _should_ be done cutting.

Since i have been missing my back/shoulders/tri's session because of my refeeding (something always gets in the way on friday's, either i'm lazy from the re-feed [i tend to start a little early, lunch-time'ish instead of after my w/o] or i have to go out too early and i can't get into the gym), i decided to go straight after school.  It felt great today,

Pull ups, pronated wide grip
BWx6
BWx6
BWx5
BWx4

Pull ups, neutral close grip
BWx4

Bent over rows
95x12
115x10
135x6

Standing military press
95x8
95x7

Close grip bench press
135x8
135x5

i skipped the shrugs as the DL's hit them pretty hard and they still felt sore'ish.

I'm just psyched about the weightloss, as i was getting discouraged, everything i have been trying for the past year hasn't worked out.  Now i found a great way to diet and still keep up a semi-normal social life.  Next diet i'll probably do the same, except the carb-ups will be more frequent and shorter (something like every 3rd/4th day, 6 hours a piece).


----------



## Yanick (Oct 18, 2002)

Forgot to add, so far my refeed consisted of:

1 large order of Singapore Chow Mei Fun.
1 pack of fruit snacks
1 piece of marble cake or muffin or whatever the fuck its called, it was real good too


----------



## Yanick (Oct 20, 2002)

Quick update...

cup fulls of vodka + lots of beer = hooking up with the porcelain princess.

i feel like shit.

that is all for now kids.  tune in next week, for more of Yan's wacky adventures.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 21, 2002)

I weighed in at 180.0lbs on saturday before the party.

On sunday after my night of vomit i weighed in at 174.2lbs, i'm guessing thats a completely empty stomach plus dehydration from the alcohol.  But goddamn did i look ripped as hell!

So on sunday i ate had cereal with milk in the morning just for some glycogen replenishment.  Calories were kept in check throughout the whole day, so i'm not sweating it.  It was also warrented.

I'm also fucking sick, so that sucks.  Taking lots of vitamin C with green tea all day.  Hopefully i'll fight this thing off and i won't need to take time off from the gym.

Today is chest/bi's, i might do some more sets for bi's, but i haven't decided yet.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 22, 2002)

Something funny was pointed out to me yesterday as i was working out, by a few people from school.

I was sick so i took a day off from school, yet i still went to the gym.  Hmmm.

Anyway, i left my journal in my car so when i was filling it out, i had to go by memory, the reps are a bit off.

Dips
bw x 14
bw x 11
bw x 6-8
bw x 6-8
+10 x 7
+10 x 5-6

Incline BB press
115 x 12
115 x 6-10

BB curls
65 x 12
65 x 6-10
65 x 6-10

I had to run my intervals on the track because all the treadmills were taken.

1 lap warm up
2 laps sprint
1 lap walk
2 laps sprint
1 lap walk
2 laps sprint
then i staggered down the track one more time and gave up on the intervals.

then 13:00 min on the stationary bike and i was done.

energy seems lacking.  I can't seem to get a good re-feed, ever.  I either over-do it, by eating anything thats not bolted down, or i am too careful and don't seem to eat enough.  The past two weeks i haven't eaten enough.  Oh well, i'm a working progress, and i seem to be losing fat, so i'm happy.

I'm getting my bro to pay for a cycle of ONE or ONE+ (also the post cycle therapy), so i guess i'll probably try a cycle of that.  I'm leaning toward a 2 week on 1 or 2 week off, to minimize the decrese of natural test.  I still have much research to do, and my cut won't be over for a few more weeks so i have time to learn more.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 22, 2002)

Oh yeah one more thing.  People are really retarded.  A statement made by someone from school as i was getting ready to do my +10lbs dips:

"why are you using more weight, why not just do more reps?"

Needless to say, the urge to kick said person in the head was great.  Yet, i'm a very passive guy when i'm sober so i just ignored him.

One more thing, i'm not one of those "Holier than though'' people.  Its just that people ask me all the time, ''how can i lose weight?'' ''how can i get big?''

Then when you tell them logical advice, they start arguing Muscle & Fitness, voodoo bodybuilding bullshit.

I hear stuff like, "well i eat a bagel with cream cheese for breakfast, McDonald's CHICKEN for lunch, chinese for dinner, why aren't i losing weight?"

"Well i eat 2 foot long subs from subway, but i don't add mayo."

TAKE A GUESS WHY YOU'RE NOT LOSING FAT YOU SHIT!!

that is all, rant over.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 23, 2002)

Cardio was great yesterday, i pushed myself fairly hard on the intervals and almost passed out.  I had all this built up anger/frustration from somewhere and i just kept on running at level 10 until i realized that i'm about to fall down.  I then did some more intervals, because i just did not want to stop.  Hopefully this will carry over to today's squatting session.

3 min warm up
2 min run at level 5.0
1 min run at level 7.5
2 min run at level 10.0
1 min run at level 7.5
1 min run at level 10.0
2 min run at level 5.0

rest, got my minidisc

10:00 min at level 2 on stationary bike.

Sidenote, i weighed in today, naked, and i weigh 170.8lbs.  I'm thinking of either:

A. extending my carb up.
B. upping calories on my hypocaloric days.

as its only wed and i lost almost 2lbs.  Depending on my friday weigh in, i might do a friday/saturday carb up.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 24, 2002)

as much as i hate to say this, but i had to cut my training session short yesterday.  My brother had a sort of emergency with his girlfriend, blah blah blah.

Squats
1 warm up
185 x 8
185 x 6
185 x 6

Today i'll do the SLDL's and Calf Raises, and i'll save the cardio for friday.

I look flat as a fuckin pancake, damn low carbs.  Speaking of which, i'll probably be eating pancakes for my carb up.  That and waffles, and low fat ice cream, and candy corn...holy crap i gotta stop, i'm making myself hungry and i don't start carbing up till tomorrow lunch time'ish.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 25, 2002)

Did back/shoulders/tri's.

BW pull ups, varied my grips through all my sets.

2 sets med grip
2 sets wide'ish grip
2 sets close grip

2 sets Barbell rows
135x9
135x7

2 sets standing military press
95x10
115x4

My shoulder weakness is beginning to piss me off.  The 115 felt heavy as shit.  And my shoulder aches a bit now.  It sucks like hell, oh well C'est la vie.

my post w/o meal = 2 scoops whey (46g P), a bunch of smarties (i'm guessing bout 2 oz or so) and a little candy corn.

EDIT: 
3 sets CGBP.
135x8
135x7
135x4


----------



## Yanick (Oct 25, 2002)

I also weighed in at 170.4 today, which is great


----------



## Yanick (Oct 28, 2002)

...And the weekends over, and i feel like shit.

I've had a shitty weekend.  I get to go out 2 nights a week, friday night and saturday night.  those nights are very precious to me, and if something goes wrong and those nights wind up sucking, i'm left in a terrible mood.

Friday night:  Me and my friends decide to drive up to Staten Island to go meet up with some friends.  While driving down some street we hit traffic, and think, WTF?  its around 10 o clock at night, how is there traffic.  2 minutes later my friend calls me and tells me there is a check point on that road.  I pull off the road and remove various illegal substances/items out of my car and put them in the trunk, figuring that they don't search each and every car.  We pull up to the check point, and of course with my shitty luck, they decide to fuck with me.  My windows are tinted, 15's all around, and i drive with a DJ but have my drivers ed certificate, i just haven't been to the DMV yet to get my D class.  The cops check my tints and it winds up being 13%.  The funny part was the fact that the cop couldn't subtract 13 from 100.

Cop: Okay the legal limit is 30, and he has 13, that means that he has blocked of 70...80...86% of the light from outside...NO WAIT 87% of the light.

I almost cracked up in his face, how the hell do these people become cops????

Anyway i got a ticket for my tints and another for being unlicensed operater.  I will be able to fight them off though, laws are full of loop holes, so i'm over that.

Saturday night: My friend just moved to a new house so his old apartment was pretty much empty and he decided to throw a party.  Various substances were ingested by me and i was having a fairly good time.  Some kid came to the party that me and few others knew from JHS, and some of the friends started making fun of him, as he was a geek and all that plus everyone is immature in JHS.  So the kid leaves and about 30 min later he calls a bunch of people.  I'm walking around, talking having a good time, when all of a sudden i see everyone looking out of the window.  i take a look and see about 20-25 buhars standing right outside of the building.  We only had maybe 10 guys with us, 3-4 of which would/could fight.  After getting kicked out of the party we came outside and had a little talk.  i was pretty wasted, so everything sort of seemed funny.  We didn't fight, but we got herbed on a bit.  the kids left and my bro came with his friend and another was on the way.  We drove around and found some of those kids, so we started talking to them again, ready to beat someone's ass.  Then out of nowhere, buhars just start popping up.  There were maybe 10 kids my age and another 7-10 guys my brothers age.  We had 5 people, although we had 5 crazy ass people we had to back down.

Today i pretty much feel like shit, as all of my friends are pussies who pretty much ran away when we and my bro went looking for the kids. only one of them stayed with me.  This might very well catalyze my decision of getting some 1-test.  mwahahahaha!

Anyway my re-feed was shitty this week.  Friday everything was great, i was eating like there is no tomorrow.

B & J's low fat smores ice cream mixed with coffee.
Low fat muffins/cakes of all sorts
candy corn
combos (they make em with dextrose)
smarties
fries
etc.

Saturday i helped my friend move...ALL DAY.  I'm not even joking i woke up around 8 am to re park my car, around 9 i was at my friends house and i got home at about 9 pm.  Thats 12 hours straight of moving furniture and shit.  I had a big breakfast in anticipation of a day of work, but i still underestimated how long it would take.  For breakfast i had.

4 waffles with syrup
1 croissant with strawberry preserves
2 tbsn's of B & J's low fat smores ice cream mixed with 2 tsn's of coffee and 2 tsn's of table sugar.

Then around 3 i had Boneless spare ribs and with an order of fried rice.  I topped of my night with lots of whiskey, then the beef occurred and i had a forty to finish off the night.

So (goddamn this a one long ass post), i extended my refeed to sunday, i finished off the box of waffles, the ice cream, finished a box of reeses peanut butter puffs and had some liver.  All in all sunday was fun, but i was, and still am, pissed about the whole 'beef' that occurred.  I'm pretty much dead set on the 1-test, i just need to iron out some problems with the practical applications of 6-oxo and wait to reach my cutting goals.  I hope by Mid-late november i'll be juicing away.

I'm doing chest/bi's/cardio today, i have much anger built up so it'll probably be a killer session.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 28, 2002)

Interesting journal.  Didn't realize how old I really was until I read that last post.

Anyway nice job on leaning out, looking good in  thos recent pics.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

Yan, i dunno about over there, but more often than not over here, you sort some guy(s) out and they'll come back with more or with weapons.

It's not worth it.

If you've got trouble there and then, handle it. Don't go looking for it.

It's not worth it.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 28, 2002)

TP, 

thanks for the compliment.

Rob and TP,

i know what you guys are saying.  Don't go looking for trouble and all that.  I just have a lot of underlying psychological issues that i really need to deal with.  I'm beating myself up more because i didn't do anything the first time around, when they came and started messing with us.

That 'beef' is all water under the bridge though, my friend has been chit chatting with one of the 'other' kids today and they got friendly.  My theory is that they got fairly scared, seeing as 5 of us went looking for trouble from about 20 people.

And, as per TP's comment about the age, thats pretty funny. But i just want to say that i hate all aspects of being a teenager.  I just hate pop culture and all that stupid ass 'you have to where this brand jeans (diesel) and this brand sneakers (jordans) and listen to this type of music (hip hop)' shit.  I hate the stupid things that teenagers talk about and all the stupid shit that most teens are involved in just wants to make me puke.  Your judged by the clothes you wear and the hairstyle that you have, not by your personality or anything else.

It pisses me off to no end, and my only salvation is hanging out with my brother occasionally, as he and his friends are normal people.  Well that and alcohol/cannabis

Its not even a big deal, in a few days i'll probably forget all about it...but i'm still getting the 1-test


----------



## Robboe (Oct 28, 2002)

Did you see the thread on avantlabs where pat arnold basically offered for you to be a free tester for the new cyclo product of his?

I tried bumping it with a dumb comment so you'd see but i've not seen you reply yet.

I never fit into the mould of the 'average' teenager.

Sure, i listend to rock and grunge (nirvana, pearl jam and the like) but i never wore hippy clothes. I never wore loads of tracksuits or air max trainers (although i do now, for comfort mostly [and they look cool ]). I never hated my parents (love them to bits in fact, always have done, always will).

Never got interested in drugs, although i was a heavy drinker between the ages of 13 and 15. Backed off a bit once i found the gym and lost weight. Tried the odd bit of hash but never got into it.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 29, 2002)

Rob,

nope i haven't seen the thread yet, is it in the general discussion forum?

i'm pretty much the same way as you, except i have different musical interests, i listen mostly to techno/trance kindda stuff.

But now i'm going to frantically look for that thread.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 29, 2002)

Rob, thanks for the tip man.  I would never have seen that thread if it wasn't for you, hell i never even knew PA system was Patrick Arnold.  Man, so many bodybuilding famous people post up on that site its pretty crazy.

Man i just hope this deal goes through, i totally don't mind being a guinea pig

Anyway, journal update.

Strength was shit yesterday my dips went something like:

BWx12
BWx8
BWx8
BWx6
BWx6
BWx4

I switched to incline DB press because the barbell is always busy and my gym only has one:

55'sx11
55x10

BB curls:

85x6
85x4
85x3

Then i did intervals on the track and i biked for about 6 minutes, lol.

I was forced to cheat today.

grilled salmon with various greens and some kind of sauce on 7 grain bread.  and a pepsi (250 cals).

I'm so pissed about the pepsi, but i was sort of forced into it, as my boss treated me to lunch and just bought the pepsi without asking me, i didn't have the heart to say no.

I'm popping some EC as i speak (actually, type) and i'm doing extra cardio today, probably just something like 20 minutes of intervals.


----------



## Robboe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yup, William Lywellyn has posted there, will brink, Pat, me.

Lots of smart-ass mofos. 

And if you ever break diet like that again, just eat less calories somewhere else. Estimate the cals from the pepsi and take them out of some other meal. Simple. It's not gonna ruin your diet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 29, 2002)

I have NOT posted there.....yet.....


----------



## Robboe (Oct 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have posted there.....yet.....



Dude, that makes absolutely _no_ sense, whatsoever.


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 30, 2002)

whoops, forgot a word!


----------



## Yanick (Oct 30, 2002)

> Yup, William Lywellyn has posted there, will brink, Pat, me.



'me,' lol.  I like that, that was slick

And re: the calories, thats basically what i did, except i sort of used all three things to cut my cals down for the day to compensate for the soda.  I popped the EC, ate 2 less eggs for meal 4 and did only a little extra cardio.  I just can't bring myself to do that shit for long periods of time.

I also did some GPP yesterday (sorta, maybe its classified as something else i dunno).

Basically i did the same thing as always for chest/bi's except i did:

3 sets of 5 with BW on dips
2 sets of 5 with 55's on incline DB press
1 set of 10 with about 30lbs on the curl machine

two reasons for that, i wanted some more calorie burn, although its probably minimal, and to aid recovery a bit as i'm unusually sore after my chest/bi's workout.

oh yeah, TP you should definitely start going over there.  Even just to lurk a bit and learn.  I started posting recently but i'm not really helpful, yet, i just ask lots of q's.  The people over there are truly in a class of their own (knowledge wise).

EDIT:  Active Recovery, thats what its called, not GPP.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 31, 2002)

Yesterday was a shitty workout starting out, but as soon as i got to set #2 of my deads, i was pumped like crazy.

Deadlifts
135x?? <-warmup
225x8
225x8
225x8
225x8
315x2 

calf raises
215x8
215x8
215x7

my energy was shit starting out, and i felt like puking after the workout.  I just sat in my car for bout 15 minutes with all my windows open while it was in the high 30's low 40's Fahrenheit over here in NY. i think it was low 30's high 40's it sure as hell felt cold!

I'm now considering having 20g dextrose with my eggs pre workout and 20g dextrose with my post w/o shake.  My concerns:

1. i'll have to give up my sweet potato in meal 2/3.

2. i'll have to start moving around my fat, because i'll need to remove the fat from my last meal which is my post w/o meal.

3. since my last meal is my post w/o meal, i'll be pretty catabolic at night seeing as the whey + dextrose will absorb so quickly.

4. i don't know how much of a difference it will make, my guess is that the difference won't even be noticable.

TP, Rob any suggestions?


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

So sip dextrose/whey during the session and eat sweet potato and eggs after before bed.

You're gonna be in a catabolic state no matter what due to calorie deficit, you just better improve your refeeds to try and put some muscle back on during that period.

But no, you're right, the difference will probably be minimal - except you may wake up during the night with hunger pangs.


----------



## perfecto (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> i'm pretty much the same way as you, except i have different musical interests, i listen mostly to techno/trance kindda stuff.



What kinda trance?
If youv ever herd of Fery corsten, im seein him spin tonite - ticket cost $50 but its worth it hes playing a 2 hour set


----------



## Robboe (Oct 31, 2002)

Veracocha - carte blanche.

Chicane - saltwater.

Two of the best dance tracks ever.

Black legend - you see the trouble with me.

Chocolate puma - i wanna be with you.


----------



## perfecto (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Veracocha - carte blanche.



i second that, one of the best trance songs ever made


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 31, 2002)

Yan, can you have your post w/o shake during the last 15 minutes of training?  That's what I often do.  Then, like Rob said you can have a casien shake or whole foods meal right before bed.  Usually I have an APM60 with peanut butter.


----------



## Yanick (Oct 31, 2002)

Rob,

okay i got that, i'll put it into consideration.  I'm probably going to cut my cut short, Patrick Arnold is sending out the stuff today, and i'm ordering some ONE tomorrow.  Can't wait.

TP,

i'll have to try that.  It sounds like a good idea.

Perfecto,

dude you're so friggin lucky, i wish i had some nice opportunities like that.  Paul Van Dyk and Paul Oakenfold were spinning at a NYC club called Exit a few months back, but i wasn't able to get tickets and just going would be pointless.  I'm not really up to date with a lot of the more underground trance right now.  I recognize some of those producers/DJ's, my favorite being Ferry Corsten, PVD, ATB, Armin Van Buuren.  But like i said, i'm not really up to date with a lot of that stuff.


----------



## perfecto (Oct 31, 2002)

i actually herd about that club called exit and i herd about pvd playin there

Few weeks ago, october 6th to be exact, i went to see Armin Van Buuren - fukin mad set, finished off with 'universal nation'.

Also in march we got a two tribes comin here PVD, tiesto, okenfold, judge jules, guy ornadel and heaps more i cant even remember


----------



## Yanick (Nov 1, 2002)

friggin lucky ass bastard, i never get to see such famous dj's.  All i ever here are the local wanna be's.  Except i heard Jonathan Peters in Sound Factory a while back, he is a great dj.

Anyway, i went to the gym right after school today.  Did back/shoulders/tri's.

Med grip pull ups
bw x 7
+10 x 4

Wide grip
bw x 4
bw x 4

Close neutral grip
bw x 4-6
bw x 4-6

Bent over barbell rows
135 x 8
135 x 7

Shrugs, with db's
70's x 8

Standing military press - i rushed these, i needed to get to my doctor's appt.
95 x 8
95 x 6-8
95 x 4

CGPB
135 x 8
135 x 5 or 6 - not sure
135 x 5

and i was done, i felt weak as shit today.  But all my worries are gone cause i'm re feeding, neener neener neener


----------



## Yanick (Nov 1, 2002)

oh yeah i also weighed in at 169.8lbs today in the morning.  Thats just under 1 lbs loss.  Next week is probably my last week cutting seeing as i'm getting the cyclo 1-test from Patrick Arnold and the ONE from 1fast400 next week i'll start it the first monday that i have everything in order.

I'm not too worried, as people actually experience fatloss/muscle gain while on 1-test, so i might actually hit that six pack.  I basically proved to myself that fat loss is possible (my previous attempts proved to be futile) and having a social life at the same time is possible too.  I have no doubt that by next summer i'll be ripped to shreds, hopefully i'll be a ripped 180lbs.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 1, 2002)

Well if the stuff works well, you just gotta think of this as a branch into something else - a period of about 4 weeks? where you go from 169lbs @ whatever bf% you are now, to 175-180lbs @ whatever bf% you are now.

It'll make cutting a bit easier too, cause your metabolic rate will be higher.

7 weeks till christmas, so just use the next 8 weeks to try the 1-T and once you've used that up, use any inbetween weeks to gain 0.5-1lb and then after new year, go back to your cutting to reduce bf even further.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 1, 2002)

Thats what i'm thinking now.  But in terms of length of bulk/cut i'm not planning it out that much, i'll just wing it and see how it goes, if i still feel like i want more size by the new year i'll continue my bulk.

This past cutting experience has given me huge confidence, i used to just eat sweet potatoes and all that shit and think, "oh i'm eating 'good food' so i'll lose fat," unfortunately it didn't workout that way.  Once i revamped my whole strategy and started dropping cals when i wasn't losing, the fat just started dropping off.

I might be going to cancun for spring break, if i can save up the money (i still have tickets to pay off, plus all my supps and i MIGHT actually lose my job so i'll see), so i just want to be in a decent bf range but more importantly i want to be BIG.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 1, 2002)

Excellent.  I am going to continue bulk through Feb and then start cutting for a show.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 1, 2002)

A show, eh?  Thats cool man, is it going to be anywhere around the Tri-State area?  You gotta get in touch with me man when the time comes, i've never been to a Bodybuilding show and it could be a great chance to see one.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 2, 2002)

Quick update.  Refeeding = ace.

I friggin love freakin people out, by telling them i gained 10lbs in one night, i'm at 181lbs today.  Of course i have a lot of food in my stomach because i weighed in mid day, but water/glycogen is a crazy thing.

that is all.  Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 3, 2002)

Damn, I thought I was the only one!

Yeah, it'll definitely be in NY, just don't know where/which one yet.  I'll prolly start looking for one in January.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 4, 2002)

TP,

alright man, just be sure to tell me, i'll be your cheerleader, lol.

On a side note,  i'm not exactly sober right now


----------



## Yanick (Nov 4, 2002)

okay, now that thats over.  I'm doing chest/bi's today, and doing an extra bit of cardio if i can stand it.

Tomorrow we have a day off from my educamational facility so me and a few other people are going out to a club.  A crappy one but i have nothing better to do.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 4, 2002)

Great.  A drunken cheerleader!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 5, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Great.  A drunken cheerleader!



lol, sorry TP you're not my type

Journal update:

I progressed on dips yesterday but that might be because my BW is less, so i did my last 5 sets +10.  My journal is in my car and i don't remember what the reps were for the life of me so none of that today.

Incline DB press - i regressed.

55's x 4-5 around there
45's x 8 around there

BB curls

wide grip 65 x 12
close grip 75 x 4
med grip 85 x 6

i also popped 3 pills of Ripped Fuel yesterday, not at once throughout the day because i knew i wouldn't have time to do cardio.  So no cardio yesterday.

On a side note, i never made it to the club yesterday.  On the way to pick me up my friend got into a car accident.  Some dumbass in an Avalon slammed her brakes to stop from hitting a cat, then an LS400 slammed into the back of her and my friend, on his Windstar, slammed into the back of the LS400.  The most damage, by far was to my friends car.  The hood looks like an accordian, his radiator is most likely cracked because he was leaking anti-freeze his airbags popped out and almost broke my other friend's nose.  Me and my brother came by to check out what happened and basically the night was ruined.  We all just went to a diner and got some food.  Since i was forced to skip breakfast i had a western omelette, but i didn't eat the hash browns or the bread, just ham, peppers and eggs.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 5, 2002)

Ripped fuel is that the shit with ephedrine as a main ingredient? If it is i tried to look for that last year, they said that ephedrine is illegal here. Anyways, how well is it working for you?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 5, 2002)

Perfecto,

Yep, Ripped Fuel is an EC stack.  Ephedrine and Caffiene.  I use it very sparingly, only when i know i won't be able to do cardio or i am forced to cheat or something.  It has many benefits towards fat loss, like upregulation of the SNS and appetite suppresion, but i view it only as another tool to cut calories.

You basically have three ways to cut cals.  Eat less, Exercise more, stimulants.

I follow the order of Eating less, then exercise more (cardio), then i go to EC.

Nothing too special bout it.  just another tool.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 5, 2002)

New diet outline for my ONE cycle and my subsequent bulk.

An Isocaloric approach:

Total Kcals = 3400 Kcals

Kcals from Fat = 1122 Kcal
Kcals from Carbs = 1122 Kcal
Kcals from Protein = 1122 Kcal

Fat Grams = 125g
Carb Grams = 280g
Protein Grams = 280g

Meal Breakdown (6 Meals)
Fat = 20g/meal
Carbs = 45g/meal
Protein = 45g/meal

Any suggestions TP, Rob?  I know Par says make protein at 2 x bw but i just can't eat so much protein (340g).

The foods i have not worked out yet, i'll need to be home for that one.  Tomorrow i'll post them up.

As another side note, i'm not doing cardio this week.  I'm starting the 1-test next monday and i'm using this week to slowly up my cals.  This is my transition week and the baseline weight that i will be using is whatever i weigh in at this friday.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 5, 2002)

Looks grand.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 5, 2002)

Yeah looks good.  You are starting on what is my midpoint.  Should be interesting.

My only comment you already negged, I consume more protein than carbs, as you know if you've been checking out my fitday.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 6, 2002)

K thanks guys.  TP, i know you're a bit 'carb phobic' but i feel that for bulking an isocaloric approach is best.  Its pretty much my opinion, because for me each macronutrient is equally important.  I'm also a believer that ratio's don't mean much, they only offer a marginal difference, and that overall cal's are basically what matters.

I'm still working on my actual diet, its sort of hard, because i need to make my foods fit in with my daily life.  IE in the morning i can't spend a long time in the kitchen, i wake up at 5:30 and have to leave my house by 6:45, and in that time i need to shower/shave, warm up my car, eat.  So food preparation has to be minimal in the morning.  Then i can't eat chicken/rice in class, so i'll have to figure something out about that etc.

My rules for bulking:


Make sure to eat all meals in the day.

As long as i'm getting all of my cals for the day, i won't mind eating something extra, nothing huge like a supersized bic mac meal, but a piece of candy or extra slice of cheese i won't worry bout.

Friday night and saturday i'm allowing myself a cheat meal, whatever i want whenever i want it.

No alcohol/cannabis during the 1-test cycle.
   i. Alcohol decreases protein synthesis to bout 60-70% from 24-48 hours after its ingestion
   ii. Cannabis smoke (whatever is in there) has a high affinity for estrogen receptors.  I dun need bitch tits, so i'm staying away from that.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 6, 2002)

I'm not really carb phobic.  I just think you need more protein.  And if you want to keep the cals at that level, something has got to give and IMO carbs are the least important macro.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 6, 2002)

Also,

i'm upping my cals easily.  Today i'm re-feeding, reason is that with low leptin, like i undoubtedly have, i don't think jumping into 3400 cals with a lowered metabolism is great.  A re-feed today, slowly up my cals more tomorrow and a re-feed of sorts on friday/saturday i should be okay.  Then i'm upping cals even more on sunday and come monday i'll start my new diet and the 1-test.

BTW, my cals are on the low end of the recommended cal intake for 1-test.  i'm using 20 x bw, the recommended is 20-25, i'll probably end up somewhere around 22-23 by the time i'm done with my cycle.  Every three weeks i'll update my cals, by either upping/lowering them depending on whether or not i'm getting too fat/not gaining enough mass.



> I'm not really carb phobic. I just think you need more protein. And if you want to keep the cals at that level, something has got to give and IMO carbs are the least important macro.



Yep i agree with you kind of.  On a cut i believe that carbs are definitely the most expendable macro.  On a bulk I tend to go isocaloric, i'm not too sure though, i might just have to lower the carbs and up the protein.  Since i am basically using AAS extra protein should be utilized not stored.

Or i might just add protein to up cals instead of other macros after the first 2-3 weeks.  That doesn't sound bad to me.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 6, 2002)

canabis causes bitch tits? yikes


----------



## Yanick (Nov 7, 2002)

P,

it doesn't necessarily cause it (the smoke has a high affinity for estrogenic receptors, if there is a strong effect or not i'm not too sure), but i dun want to take any chances.

Update.

My day has been so fucked up today.  I have to be a translator for this Russian teacher from St. Petersburg who has come here to study how American schools teach about Russia.  He is then going to Congress to present what he has learned and based on that Congress might change the curriculum.  Its all a better US-Russia relations thing.

So anyway i was stuck translating for him all day, and i obviously couldn't get to my meal today.  So for lunch i had a bagel with cream cheese, a coffee with aspartame and an ice cream sandwich.  Now i'm eating 2 cans of tuna with a sweet potato.  I don't really care though.  I just get a little pissed/guilty when i don't stick to my diet.

This shouldn't happen anymore after the weekend though as i'm getting a cooler and sticking it in my car.

Yesterday's training session was fairly good.  I was carbed up so i felt a huge pump and i'm fairly sore today.

Squats, after 1 warm up set.
155 x 12
185 x 8
185 x 7
185 x 7
205 x 5
205 x 4

Calf Raises
215 x 8
215 x 7
215 x 7

I had to skip the SLDL's, lack of free gym equipment and time.  I might go to the gym today and do some sort of active recovery plus the SLDL's.  I'll decide later on, i have a bunch of shit to do today.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 7, 2002)

I never did make it to the gym today, and i keep leaving my cal chart at home so i can't make up my actual diet.  Just jumping on here to make a quick update.

at work i ate 2 cans of tuna with 2 tbsn olive oil a sweet potato with 2 tbsn sour cream and 1 apple.  My last 'meal' of the day included 3/4 pint of Ben and Jerry's S'mores, lol.  I fucked up today royally.

Tomorrow is back/shoulders/tri's/SLDL's plus some active recovery.  I'm mainly punishing myself for cheating so damn much.

G'night IM, i'm gonna go hit the sack...then go to sleep.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

Ice cream?  Rob would be proud!!!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 8, 2002)

No good can ever come of eating ice cream.  It was just so good, almost orgasmic.  I am one sick puppy


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 8, 2002)

It has calcium!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 8, 2002)

Thats a perfect excuse!

Combat osteoporosis...eat ice cream


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2002)

Real ice cream is made with eggs, so it has protein.

But B&J's ain't real ice cream.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 8, 2002)

B&J's is by far THE best ice cream there is.  No contest.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 8, 2002)

It's not even ice cream in the real sense of the word.

I do like the vanilla vienetta too. And the hagan Daaz stuff.

And pretty much anything that is sweet.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 9, 2002)

whatever the hell B&J's is, its fuckin awesome.  The s'mores and half baked are my favorite flavors.

They have a special batch just for the halloween season, called Honey I'm home, mmmmmmm.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 9, 2002)

Honey, I'm home has been available over here for ages.

Some flavours some of you lot have tried and told me about that i've never even heard of let alone tasted though.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey Rob, have you tried Festivus?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 10, 2002)

Nah.

Sounds like the name of an infection you'd get between your toes.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 10, 2002)

I know my Ben and Jerry's


----------



## kuso (Nov 10, 2002)

You guys ever eat Turkish ice cream??? It`s the BEST you`ll ever eat for plain flavours.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 11, 2002)

nope, haven't tried Turkish ice cream.  But i have had fried ice cream from sushi places.  Its a wierd kind of flavor combination but it tastes pretty good.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 11, 2002)

I've had a Turkish bath several times if that's any consolation? 

There's nothing quite like being rubbed down by a slimey Turkish guy called Alibaba in a red hot marble room...


----------



## Yanick (Nov 11, 2002)

One of your drunken adventures Rob?

Anyway, i made up my diet, but i left my journal at home so i can't post it up here yet.  Furthermore my alarm didn't go off for some reason today, and my mom didn't wake me up so i missed breakfast.  For meal 2 i had cereal with milk and some almonds covered in chocolate.  The rest of my day was and will continue to be clean.  I'm using smarties as my dextrose source post w/o.  Other than the actual diet, i can't say anymore.

I'm also changing my split, because i'll be using more volume and because i'm not doing any more cardio.

Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Quads, Hams
Wednesday: Shoulders, Calves
Thursday: Back
Friday: Arms

I'm not sure what i'll be doing as far as the actual training sessions go.  Today i'll have to improvise as i go along.


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I've had a Turkish bath several times if that's any consolation?




Um.......no, I don`t really think that counts 

Yanak, it`s funny, I`ve seen fried ice cream is sushi bars at home too, but sushi bars in Japan NEVER sell it.

If you guys ever have the chance to try Turkish ice cream......it`s worth breaking diet for


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

How about Turkish delight then?

I've had lots of that.


----------



## kuso (Nov 12, 2002)

lol. Strike two.

It`s really quite stretchy, for lack of a better word.....more like dough.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2002)

Kus,

I'm going to have to try some of that, plus since i'm bulking i don't mind breaking diet at all.

Yesterday's chest workout was awesome.  I did 12 sets in total, i dont have my journal with me so i can't tell you the numbers.  All i can say is that the energy was great, i officially love carbs


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2002)

I also fucked up my fuckin diet today.

Instead of packing 3 meals for work (M2, 3, 4) i packed M2, 3 and only the brown rice of M4.  

I'm gonna have to fuckin stuff myself tonight to get all of my calories in.

EDIT:  I'm changing my split.  Nothing drastic, just preference of which BP's i do, when.

Monday:Chest, Calves
Tuesday:Back, Abs
Wednesday:Quads, Hams
Thursday:Shoulders, Calves
Friday:Arms, Abs


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Did that the other day and it sucked!


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Start the One yet?  What dosage?  What are your daily cals?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 12, 2002)

I didn't start the ONE yet.  I'm testing the cylco 1-test for PA, it should only last me two weeks so i'll start my ONE next month.

The cyclo 1-test, i'm taking as per PA's instructions, but i'm not sure how much 1-t i'm actually getting.

Calories are around 3200 daily.  I tried for 3400 but fell a bit short, i'm going to tweak as i go, adding food wherever it is convenient to do so.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Is this is the stuff on 1fast400?  You one of the 3?  Cool.  Who is PA?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 12, 2002)

Yan was the first guy asked actually. Out of sheer luck more than anything. He nearly missed his chance though. 

PA = Patrick Arnold.

The owner and head researcher of Ergopharm.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 12, 2002)

Huh.  I checked on the 1fast site it didn't look like any of them where him.  Diff names, bodyweight, location, etc.  

I voluntered when I got Mike's email, but no luck.  Seems like the guys posting like it so far.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

i haven't started a thread there, because frankly i dun know where to go, lol.

I'm heading over to 1fast400 right now to see, its only been 2 days so i'm not late.

I lost my fuckin meal plan somewhere.  DAMNIT!!!!  its like a fuckin curse.  I'm printing 7 copies as soon as i get home and putting them in all the pockets of my jacket/jeans damnit.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 13, 2002)

I thought he was only taking 3?  How did you get selected?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

i dunno.  It was wierd, i was asking Dante on Avant about the possibility of rashes and not wanting to waste $100+ on 1-test and then having to throw it down the toilet.  PA responded saying he had 2-3 weeks worth of cyclo 1-test left and if i wanted to test it for him.  I'd forgot about the thread when Rob told me about it on here, and bumped it up for me on avant.  We exchanged some emails and here i am.  I dun even know if he wants me to start a thread or what, but i'll shoot Mike an email and see.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

Yesterday's w/o was awesome.

No number's again since i don't have my journal with me.  Next week i'll post up comparison numbers though.

Comment:i find that i am training to and past failure more and more now.  For some reason my pumps and energy is so good that i just don't feel right stopping short of failure.  I even worked past failure a few times, no more than 1 rep of cheat/forced/rest pause though.

2 sets of wide grip pull ups
2 sets of shoulder width reverse grip pull ups
4 sets of bent over barbell rows
4 sets of hammer strength low rows (where the handles are a little lower than belly button level and as you row it goes up towards the bottom of your ribs or so)

Strength was awesome.

I'm not sure if any of this is mental/placebo but my libido has been flying, lets just say i'm happy that my mom doesn't wake me up in the morning any more.

I'm also noticing more aggression, nothing like roid rage or anything but i noticed that i wanted to punch my teacher in the head after he wouldn't let me go to the bathroom.  Once again very controllable, just a feeling of anger...NOT roid rage.  I'm not about to start throwing chairs or anything.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 13, 2002)

I want to punch people in the head regardless of androgen use.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 13, 2002)

LOL, Rob,

thats why i'm saying that i'm not sure if the increased aggression is from 1-test or not.  I just plain hate my weightraining teacher.  He is an idiot in all aspects.  Thinks he's all high and mighty, that piece of shit...its fuckin gym!

BTW, according to this genius of a teacher, we should not eat after 6pm, we should eat a huge breakfast (half truth), a power rack is not worth all the space it takes up, and hack squats (shown with horrible form) work the GLUTEALS.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

Did you get him straight on the 6pm thing?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

Nah, i doubt he would've listened anyway.

He had us make up training splits to follow basically and said that the only reps we could use are 5 or 15 reps.  I put down 6-10 reps for a lot of my sets and this was our convo:

Teacher: What do you want, strength or endurance?
Me: I want hypertrophy
Teacher: Oh, hypertrophy?  What is hypertrophy? (he asked me that to test me, thinking i'm some kind of wise guy)
Me: Refers to growth of muscle.
Teacher: So that would be 5 reps right?
Me: Okay, whatever.

I don't want to argue with him, because he is just so ign'ant.  He read one too many Muscle & Fitness mags.

Journal Update:

Got my meal plan, finally.  I also amended it a bit so i get close to 3500cals now.

Meal 1:
5 whites
1 egg
1/2 6oz can of tuna
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 tbsn olive oil
2 slices WW bread
699Kcal, 48P, 27F, 66C

Meal 2:
1 Chicken Breast
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1 cup oatmeal
2 tbsn heavy cream
572Kcal, 50P, 20F, 57C

Meal 3:
1 1/2 6oz can of tuna
1 tbsn olive oil
2 slices WW bread
1/2 sweet potato
537Kcal, 56P, 17F, 40P

Meal 4:
1 Chicken Breast
3 slices WW bread
1 tbsn olive oil
501Kcal, 39P, 21F, 39C

Meal 5:
2 oz smarties
2 scoops Whey
1 banana (Only because i like bananas )
486Kcal, 44P, OF, 77.5C

Meal 6:
1.5 scoops whey
1/2 cup cottage cheese
1/2 cup oatmeal
1/2 sweet potato
1 tbsn sour cream
2 tbsn Oil Mix (mix of flax/borage/evening primrose)
716Kcal, 51.5P, 34.5F, 55C

Daily Total:
3511Kcal
288.5P
119.5F
320.5C

Comments:
-Re: the carbs, sorrry TP 
-Those numbers are not exact, because i was forced to make some changes after i did all of my calculations and was just way to lazy to re-calculate it.  
-I changed all of my brown rice to oatmeal because the brown rice was giving my acid reflux.  No recalculations but the cals are in the same neighborhood give or take 20-30Kcal.
-I also changed Meal 6, originally most of my fat was coming from sour cream in that meal, i changed it to only 1 tbsn sour creama dn 2 tbsn oil mix.  Again cals are pretty much the same.
-I'm stuffed as a mofo.
-i'm spending 1/3 of my day in the bathroom.
-I'm also eating my oatmeal raw for two reasons.  One, because i don't have time to cook it, then clean the pots. Two, it actually tastes better raw.

Training
Worked legs yesterday.  Energy was great.  Once again i'll post up numbers next week as comparisons between this weeks and the next.  I obviously progressed, a lot, since i'm coming from a cal deficit and all that.

General Comments:
-For some reason, i have an increased libido.  I thought it was the opposite with 1-T?
-I also feel a bit more aggressive, and i always thought that was a myth.  Maybe it is and its just some sort of placebo affect.
-Just for shits and giggles i benched 275lbs today.  In weightraining class.  I hate doing that but seeing as i have my bench test coming up on Monday i figured a day of heavy benching would do me good.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

275 for how many reps?  Thats nice weight!

I don't care about the carbs, I just think its not enough protein. 

I think I spend half of my day in the bathroom with my 4300 cals!  Indeed, my wife has complained about it!!!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

Oh i should've been more specific.  I pyramided up to 275lbs for my max.  It was hella hard, i turned all red and my arms were shaking.  People were freaking out because my arms were shaking (due to the fact that i hardly ever bench) but i was moving weight like nothing.

I tried adding more protein, but it gets expensive and is a pain in the ass.  I'll add more cottage cheese and more chicken to my diet during my next 'on' cycle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

Well thats nice weight.  Particularly if you never bench.  I'll bet not many in HS can do that weight, particularly not at your weight.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 14, 2002)

I'm not really excited by a big bench anymore though.  I would much rather be squatting 300+lbs but alas i have strength imbalances from my days of being an idiot.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 14, 2002)

You bench more than you squat?  You sound like my workout partner!

Doing feel to bad, I can deadlift more than I can squat!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 14, 2002)

I am light years off a 275lb bench.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> I am light years off a 275lb bench.



You mean young Yank is out benching you!

(Waiting for the diatribe on how bench strength is unimportant, yada, yada, yada....)


----------



## kuso (Nov 15, 2002)

Just read this rant by Corn and thought I`d post it to save you the trouble of typing it TCD 



> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Fuqqing vent:
> *WARNING:* (may be offensive to some)
> 
> ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah, but what about a good, clean, 1 rep max?


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

He outlifts me by about 45lbs.

I don't mind. I'm waaaay better looking than him.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

And he ain't even around to defend himself!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 15, 2002)

Like he can argue with that!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 15, 2002)

Rob, a plane ticket to the UK ain't _that_ expensive 

And as a side note, i fuckin hate the benchpress.  I haven't benched in months, not couting the other day and the BP test that i have to take 3 times a semester in weightraining.  My w/o's usually focus around dips and incline presses, hence the shaky hands when doing flat bench with a lot of weight.  Its just a product of days past when i benched 3x a week and all that.

Anyhoo.

I did arms today in my weightraining class but was unable to finish my workout so i'm going to the gym for a quickie today after work.  My weight is 180.8lbs, thats a little less than what i started at before i started dieting.  Freaky shit, but i still look more cut than before, just a big stomach from all the damn food.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 15, 2002)

Good stuff!  Guess the cycle is going well then.

Personally, I like the bench, but it only comes after my incline dumbbells.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 15, 2002)

I'm not really sure how good the cycle is going.  Its hard to gauge because i'm coming off of a low carb diet.

I liked benching before, but i have tendonitis in my left shoulder.  It set me back a few months back in the beginning of 02 and really pissed me off.  Since then i dropped benching and i go fairly light on inclines and make sure they go come towards the end of my w/o so i'm not using too much weight.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 15, 2002)

hehe i havnt benched in about 3 years, last time i did it my mate was spottin me, and on my last few reps, he got distracted by some girls, walked away and i couldnt lift the fuckin thing anymore, it ended up dropping on my chest. Near death experience is what i call it. Havnt benched since then.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 16, 2002)

LOL, that has happened to me.  But mostly because of my stupidity.  I was forced to tip the barbell over to one side and let the weigts slide off, then the barbell is pretty much launched the other way.  It never deterred me, only my tendonitis.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 18, 2002)

This weekend was fun.  I didn't count cals.  I just estimated in my head and made sure to get my ~3500cals.  I also look very fat and bloated, i doubt i've gained an appreciable amount of fat though, mostly water retention and my stupid ass distended stomach.

Today will be my 2nd week on Cyclo 1-test, will post results later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 18, 2002)

Another side note:

My libido is fuckin getting out of control man.  Damn test


----------



## Yanick (Nov 19, 2002)

Week 1.................Week 2 
Dips 
BWx16................BWx16 
BWx10+1.............BWx12 
BWx9..................BWx11 
BWx7..................BWx9 

Incline DB Press 
55'sx11...............55'sx10 
55'sx9.................55'sx10 
55'sx7.................55'sx9 
55'sx5.................55'sx7 

Incline Hammer Strength 
110x12................110x12 
140x6..................180x5 
140x5..................180x4 
160x3 

Smith Machine Incline Press 
...........................135x12 

Comments: 

Strength/Energy was great. 
Pump was awesome. 
My BW is about 10-12lbs heavier in Week 2 than Week 1. 
The Incline HS was taken so i just did some smith machine presses to keep myself warm. 
My BW today morning is 185.8lbs.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice progression.  Did you see my leg progression.  Pretty soon it might catch up to chest!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 19, 2002)

Thanks TP, i hope to see greater gains next week.  So far its only been a rep or two, not counting the hammer strength.  Although i'm up about 15lbs since two weeks ago and i look physically bigger.

Only mistake i made was not taking before pictures, i'll just use my mid-cut pictures as before i guess, its not the best but its something.


----------



## kuso (Nov 19, 2002)

WOW,,,thats some very nice progress mate


----------



## Yanick (Nov 21, 2002)

thanks Kuso,

I couldn't get online yesterday because the T1 line at my office was fucked up.

Back workout was ace, i progressed on everything but Pull Ups.  Although due to my higher bodyweight its still progression, as my reps were the same.

Leg workout was friggin awesome.  I took Blood&Iron's advice and sipped gatorade during my workout, as legs is by far the toughest workout for me and i get nauseas and shit so finishing it is difficult.  By the end, i not only had done MORE volume (added 2 sets of Deadlifts) but i still wanted to do more.  I decided against it though.

I'm also going to up my calories to about 3700Kcal.  Seeing as i weigh about 185lbs not, 185 x 20 = 3700Kcal.  I've been doing this mentally, like adding 1-2 tspn of home made raspberry preserves to my cottage cheese, and intentionally overfilling the oatmeal a bit, adding some whey to some meals etc.

Today's diet is fucked up.  I missed my first two meals.  Woke up late, so i had to have 44g of whey, with an apple for breakfast.  I made up the Kcals by eating chocolate, ala Rob 

I'm also hella sore and i love it.  Although i don't like the hamstring cramps that i got while taking a BP test.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> 
> Back workout was ace, i progressed on everything but Pull Ups.




Dude, the SAME thing happens with me.

It's annoying.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> Dude, the SAME thing happens with me.
> 
> It's annoying.



DUDES....the SAME thing happens to me.

Quite annoying.  In five weeks I haven't progessed by a single rep!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 21, 2002)

lol!


----------



## Robboe (Nov 21, 2002)

The only thing to take heart from is that your bodyweight is higher.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 22, 2002)

Yeah but not THAT much.  And its still annoying!


----------



## Yanick (Nov 22, 2002)

I've gone up about 16 or so lbs in two weeks.  That seems like a lot of progression to me, seeing as my reps are the same.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 27, 2002)

no updates for a while.  I'm gonna update this with my numbers on friday, when i'll be the only person at work.  

I look big, people have been telling me i look big, but i also look fat.  I don't mind it too much, i'm going to cut after the new year most likely.


----------



## perfecto (Nov 28, 2002)

take some progress pix bro


----------



## Yanick (Nov 29, 2002)

i'm taking pix around the new year, when i'm going to start cutting.

On a side note, i weighed in at 190.2lbs today morning.  Yeah i know after thanksgiving etc, but i didn't eat much and i drank vodka so i don't think i'm retaining much water.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 1, 2002)

you know wats a shit contradiction...

after u drink lots and ure fucked the whole nite
u wake up in the morning feeling like a piece of shit, but yet u look fuckin good (except the red eyes), lookin fuckin ripped etc, yet alcochol makes u put on fat...


----------



## Yanick (Dec 1, 2002)

yeah, i look fookin jacked after a night of drinking.

I got fat easy enough, when i was younger, without alcohol


----------



## Yanick (Dec 3, 2002)

I'm in the city working today, so i don't have access to my journal.

The update will be moved till tomorrow.

I've dropped cals, dropped volume added EC as part of my post cycle therapy.

I still progressed yesterday. And not by only a few reps either.  I went from 60's to 70's on my incline presses and added a lot of reps on my weighted dips.

Thats all.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 3, 2002)

I also bought a PS 2 yesterday.  Haven't had time to play, i got it with 2 games, 2 controllers, and a memory card.  Paid bout 300 bucks for that crap.

I know i'm not going to be getting any sleep this weekend.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 3, 2002)

Cool enjoy!  Where in the city are you?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 3, 2002)

cool, did you get that at best buy?

I prefer my xbox though, I'm addicted to that new game Splinter Cell


----------



## Yanick (Dec 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Cool enjoy!  Where in the city are you?



Well, i was on west 33rd and Broadway (across the street from the empire state building. Maybe its 5th ave?).  I had to go there for some meetings with my boss and a guy that is trying to sell us a dome type thing to make my job easier.

I was swamped all day, and only had a few minutes of free time, kindda pissed because i hate not being on here and M & M and not learning something.



> _*Originally posted by dvlm666*_
> cool, did you get that at best buy?
> 
> I prefer my xbox though, I'm addicted to that new game Splinter Cell



Nah, i got it at Costco.  My friend told me he had seen it there for $220 (the bundle) but when i got there it was 270 + tax and i was pissed because i'm sick of shopping around for it and only finding a $10 discrepency, so me and my bro just bought it.

I just can't wait until I get GTA 3/Vice City (the last console that i owned was a super nintendo, so the gaming is a huge improvement )


----------



## perfecto (Dec 3, 2002)

grand tarisma isnt that good if thats what your talking about, get x-men for a mad fighting game or that game where u run around and aimlessly kill thousands or people in a supermarket, i forget what its actually called.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 4, 2002)

For my fighting games i'll be getting Tekken 4 and the newest Mortal Kombat.  But that X-Men game sounds like something i'll have to look into.  I love superhero type games, they are always fun.

Aimlessly killing people?  Sounds like GTA 3 to me.  Thats all i basically do in that game, ever since the first one came out.  I just use cheats to open up all levels/cars/weapons and go around seeing how many people i can kill before i get arrested/shot.

Journal Entry:

I got my report card today, and i failed 3 classes (I only take 5 total).

This is a wake up call.  I obviously can't pass my classes by working mon-fri and going to the gym mon-fri.  So, i'm moving my chest day back on day to Sunday and my leg day to Saturday.

If i still feel like i'm falling behind, i'll go to a 3 day split - friday, saturday, sunday.

I hate doing that, however this is my senior year, and i need to graduate.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by perfecto *_
> grand tarisma isnt that good if thats what your talking about, get x-men for a mad fighting game or that game where u run around and aimlessly kill thousands or people in a supermarket, i forget what its actually called.



State of Emergency

my old roommate had that game, and your right it's nothing but running around aimlessly killing people.


----------



## dvlmn666 (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> 
> Journal Entry:
> 
> ...



Good luck with rearranging your schedule. And if you have to take a step back and just maintain until you graduate that isn't a bad thing. Your education needs to be priority. Good luck with the next set of classes.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 6, 2002)

Maybe you shouldn't have bought PS2 then Yan?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 6, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Maybe you shouldn't have bought PS2 then Yan?



lol.  Thats probably true, but i'm not one of those huge gamers.  I probably won't get much sleep on the weekend but after that i'll be over it and i'll use it occasionally.  I quickly tire of things like that.



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666*_
> Good luck with rearranging your schedule. And if you have to take a step back and just maintain until you graduate that isn't a bad thing. Your education needs to be priority. Good luck with the next set of classes.



Well my split is a non-issue now.

I've lost my job which took up my time from 11am-5:30pm 5 days a week.  Thats more than enough time to hit the gym, do my homework and play PS2, lol.  I'm pretty pissed.  I will have to pay $600 for the rest of my insurance for my car, plus i owe my brother money since i use his speed pass to fill up gas, and his credit card to buy brakes and stuff.  Money is going to be really tight, and now is the worst time it could happen, around the holidays when i have to buy shitloads of presents for people.

The silver lining is that i'm going to probably go get a personal trainer cert and try to get a job in my gym.  Me, my brother and our friend are also going to try and start a business up, locally at first just to see if it will take off (we also don't have any money, lol).

Suffice it to say, that this is not a great time in my life.  C'est la vie.


----------



## kuso (Dec 6, 2002)

Shit man, that really sux at anytime, but especially around the holidays.

Good luck with the PT thing, and your upcoming company.

Hang in there


----------



## perfecto (Dec 8, 2002)

Dude ive been in ure position before, where everything seems to have gone wrong, but when the first few initial days have gone, then things will get better. My cousin has this picture in her room with a dog caught in a trap saying, "when you think things have gone bad - they could always be worse", with a picture of that dog stuck in that trap and a fox fucking it from behind. hehe


----------



## Yanick (Dec 8, 2002)

Perfecto,


first of all, LMAO!!! I got a mental picture of that, and just started cracking up.

Also, i fucking hated my job.  The people i worked with were dickheads and acted like they were in second grade.  Everyone would fuckin tell on everyone else for doing something.  My boss was a fuckin idiot, who thought he knows everything about everything.

The only reason i worked there was the fact that i had a steady paycheck coming and i didn't ever have to utter the words: Would you like fries with that?

I see this as an opportunity to start making money from something that i actually enjoy doing.  And who knows, maybe this shit that i'm starting will actually work out and i won't have to do that stupid 9-5 garbage for the rest of my life.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2002)

yeah, word kid, that place is hell!! boots, boots, boots


----------



## Yanick (Dec 8, 2002)

Dude, when me, Dennis and Alfred were coming home from the city, i heard the funniest shit.

Alfred just goes: Oh, i think i'm gonna head up the warehouse.

I started fucking cracking up in the back seat.  The warehouse is fucked, lol.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2002)

dude why were youwith those guys in the city today?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 8, 2002)

nah, not today.  I'm not Dennis, i don't go in on the weekends.  Why the fuck would i come in on Sun after they fired me, lol?

I'm talkin about that day that we had all those meetings and shit.  The ride home was non-stop laughs.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 8, 2002)

everything is non stop laughs when you are dealing with a genius like that.  After your brother and I left your place on friday we went to spumoni gardens because Dennis need lunch.  He also got pizza for the genius and he bought a pint of spumoni.  They tried to get me to eat that shit but ofcourse I was strong and ate my chicken breast and sweetpotato.  But, anyway The genius ate so much spumoni that when he was done he was like "that spumoni made me sick."   The rest of the day he compained about his stomach to Dennis in between numerous trips to the bathroom, which left the back section pretty much unbreathable.  lmfao


----------



## Yanick (Dec 9, 2002)

all i can say to that is....LMAO!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 9, 2002)

I am going out on a limb and guessing you two know each other?

Yan, all done with the cyclo? Whats next, goal-wise?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 9, 2002)

TP,

P-funk is my ex-coworker.  Cool guy, ex-serious ass bodybuilder.

I'm done with the cyclo 1-test but in hindsight, i don't feel like it did much for me.  I've made pretty much the same gains as before.  My weight is hovering around 188-190lbs.  I'm just going to bulk till the new year.  Then i'll begin my cut once again with some ONE.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 9, 2002)

Um, have you been been following Avant's site.  You might want to.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah i've been on there.  Mostly reading though.  What are you referring too?  The FDA letter issue?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 9, 2002)

Yo yan what's with the ex-serious ass bodybuiler b.s., P-funk is back in the gym like an animal and hes got the cuts to prove it. lol
Once I finish cutting just wait to see how easy it is for me to add size to my 5'6 frame when I'm eating like a champ.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 10, 2002)

well when you eat 10,000cals a day, yes size comes fairly easily, lol.

Rant:I fucking hate my life.  I feel like a deadbeat all day.  All i do is sleep after school.  Lately i've been missing meals and replacing them with junk and shit.  Mostly cereal, Raisin Bran, Frosted Flakes and Honey Comb.  I'm in a fuckin rut.  I don't have any money, i haven't progressed on shit this week in the gym and on some things i've regressed.

I need to do something to get out of this rut.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 10, 2002)

If you want to get out of a rut just get a hooker and an eightball of coke.  that's what I always do.

Yes i did go through a time of eating high calories and yes I packed on alot of size but my body fat still wasn't very high.  I am a machine.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2002)

Dude, don't sweat the gym.  You haven't regressed, you are just depressed.  You haven't gotten weaker, depression leads to lack of concentration which leads to an unproductive day in the gym.

PS,
you can always cheer yourself up bye remebering that no one is more depressed than me!!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> If you want to get out of a rut just get a hooker and an eightball of coke.  that's what I always do.



lol.  I'm going skiing tomorrow, maybe i'll have a near death experience and have an epiphany.  Or something like that.



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Yes i did go through a time of eating high calories and yes I packed on alot of size but my body fat still wasn't very high.  I am a machine.



I fuckin hate you, you know that? 



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Dude, don't sweat the gym.  You haven't regressed, you are just depressed.  You haven't gotten weaker, depression leads to lack of concentration which leads to an unproductive day in the gym.



We'll see today, its leg day.  SQUATS BABY!!!!



> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> PS,
> you can always cheer yourself up bye remebering that no one is more depressed than me!!



But thats cause your a fuckin goth


----------



## P-funk (Dec 11, 2002)

yeah goth 4life!!
did squats today also,  on my last set i racked the bar and hit the floor, almost puked, loved it.

life is pain. ha ha.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 11, 2002)

I kindda miss those days.  Now that i don't work to complete failure i don't have those crazy puking episodes.  I remember having to sit in my car for 15 minutes with the windows open just so i don't puke.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 12, 2002)

are you still goin on a cut after new years?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 12, 2002)

i'm definitely cutting after new years.  Being fat-phobic and putting on fat is not good.  I'm saving the ONE for my cut.  And this time i'm gonna do it right.  I'll carb up every 3rd/4th day and all that.


----------



## perfecto (Dec 12, 2002)

sweet, i dont mind cutting at all i would hate to go on a bulk, even though ive never been on one, just seems like abit too much work, but ill probz end up doin it around march in time for winter here...


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

Cutting with One seems more and more popular.  Have you heard of people, while cutting actually gain LBM?  By this I mean advanced lifters.

I am thinking of a modified bulk.  What I am thinking of is a slight calorie surplus (2800 on non-training days and 3200 on training days) but mostly protein and fat.  The only carbs will be 100g dextrose during and after workouts.  1/2 cup oatmeal in the AM.  400g carb up once per week, prolly Sunday and no fats those days.  I want a really CLEAN bulk this time.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 12, 2002)

Yeah i've heard of the cutting success with ONE.  Thats why i'm using it.  I don't feel comfortable getting any fatter than i am so i'll use it to prevent muscle loss and maybe gain a few lbs if i eat my ass off during my refeeds.  The only reason i'm waiting for after the new year is the fact that its going to be difficult to keep up a normal diet during the holidays.  I'll probably be travelling and all that.

That sounds like a good plan.  You might actually be able to lose fat and gain some LBM if you don't raise your cals too high.  When are you planning on starting this?


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> That sounds like a good plan.  You might actually be able to lose fat and gain some LBM if you don't raise your cals too high.  When are you planning on starting this?



That is my hope.  Worst case scenerio is a gain LBM and stay the same BF%, which is fine, I'll cut later.  But if I can LOSE BF while gaining that would be awesome.  It would then allow me to "bulk" for longer and begin my true cut much closer to contest time.

I am going to start my next cycle (then do 2 or 3, 3 week cycles) the second full week of Jan.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 12, 2002)

Thats cool TP.  I guess we're both starting the next phase of our training after the new year, i wonder why?  lol.  

I'm not giving up the opportunity to stuff my face with anything i want these few times a year damn it!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 15, 2002)

This hasn't been much of a journal lately.  Thats cause i'm going through some shit in my life right now.  I'll start seriously updating this thing after the new year.  As of now all i'm doing is my post cycle therapy, eating a lot and working out.  I'm looking mighty fat lately.  Its kind of freaking me out, i have to keep telling myself its for a good cause.  Anyhow, i'll cut after the new year, this time to my ultimate goal of - Abs.  I don't care what my bf is, as long as i look good in the mirror.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2002)

Don't worry about the extra fat.  You know how to get rid of it.  When cutting don't worry about weight or body fat, you hit it right on the head,  THE MIRROR NEVER LIES!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 16, 2002)

cutting should be easy, especially since i'll be using my 1-test for cutting.  If the stupid ass FDA wouldn't fuck everything up i would wait till i was a bit older and start stacking shit to get some serious ass results.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 17, 2002)

Yesterday was a fuckin awesome workout.  I progressed on everything by exactly one rep, lol.  I was happy to finally see some type of progression.  That week where i regressed got me scared, i hope all is well now.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 17, 2002)

what pulled you out of the rut?  the hooker or the eigthtballl of coke?


----------



## perfecto (Dec 17, 2002)

mmmm 8ball...


----------



## Yanick (Dec 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> what pulled you out of the rut?  the hooker or the eigthtballl of coke?



i used your idea and...CUT MY WRISTS!!  LOL.  fuckin goth


----------



## P-funk (Dec 22, 2002)

> i used your idea and...CUT MY WRISTS!! LOL. fuckin goth



Damnit man, you got me.  I have been sitting here for a while thinking of a smart ass reply for that comment and I just can't get anything.  I guess I'm just going to kill myself,  Gothe For Life.

Side note:
Woke upthis morning and checked myself in the mirror:  I am cut as hell.  I am thinking about doing a clean bulk for a couple of weeks before my final cut.  Maybe I will start my real cut in Febuary, what do you think?


----------



## Yanick (Dec 23, 2002)

will there be any deca involved?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2002)

no deca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I all natural motha F*cka!
All natural damit!!!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 24, 2002)

Pat,

if your not a full out juice head by 2004, i will very disappointed.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 25, 2002)

I am just as strong if not stronger than most people on juice.  I don't need that shit, I am  an absolute animal. Grrrrrrrr. lol


----------



## Yanick (Dec 25, 2002)

if only your were less of a pussy and didn't mind getting a little fat.  You would be fookin huge again?

Having fun back home?  When are you flying in?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 27, 2002)

I'm copming home Sunday:

LET THE CUT BEGIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yanick (Dec 30, 2002)

Those lunches with Dennis will be a killer though, lol.

Back to my journal.  I think pages 4 on have been nothing but talk, lol.

Wasn't much to report though, my number have increased. I shoulder press 60's now on the seated shoulder press (catching up to Rob and TP) press downs have been progressing like mofo's i'm at 80+lbs on them and the machine only goes to bout 120 or so.  I'll be racking it in no time.  The dumbells in my gym also only go up to 85lbs, so i'll probably have to find a more hardcore gym then.....Bally's.  The secrets out, yes i work out at bally's, but hey i was an idiot 3 years ago and thought bally's was some kind of 'hardcore' gym.

Anyway, this journal will become an actual journal the first full week of the New Year, where i'll be starting my cut/1-T cycle.


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> 
> my number have increased. I shoulder press 60's now on the seated shoulder press (catching up to Rob and TP)



I curl those.  

I military pressed 205 last week for 7, 8, 8, 7, 6, 7, 6. 

First three sets were several reps short of failure, middle three were 1 short and last was to failure.

Hang in there though!


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Anyway, this journal will become an actual journal the first full week of the New Year, where i'll be starting my cut/1-T cycle.



I'll be watching.  What product, what dose, how long, and what diet?


----------



## Robboe (Dec 30, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I military pressed 205 last week for 7, 8, 8, 7, 6, 7, 6.



Last time i trained shoulders, i nailed 4 solid reps with the 88lbers, which was a 1 rep progression of an old (very old) personal best.

Which i was well chuffed about.

But yeah, 60's above the ol' noggin are where it's at.

I'm not missing the gym as much as i thought i would though. Taking a much needed rest.


----------



## Yanick (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I'll be watching.  What product, what dose, how long, and what diet?



All i know for now is i'm using ONE.  Dosage, diet and all will be figured out by Sat/Sun.  Diet will probably be a DP type diet with lower carbs, and an altered carb up.

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy New Year to you too Yan....go crazy  

DP


----------



## Yanick (Jan 1, 2003)

Thanks DP.

Its the NY and nothing really crazy went on yesterday/today morning.  It was actually a very uneventful NY for me.  Hope everyone else had some better experiences.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm really fookin sick.  I haven't been to the gym this whole week, only some push ups and pull ups at home but thats it.  I also have no fuckin appetite, i have no idea how much weight i lost, but i feel like a lazy fuck.

I've also been sitting home for about 48h straight, and i'm about to start breaking things.  Hopefully i'll be better by next week, when i start my cut.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Yan,
Why are you not going to the gym? As you mentioned you are going through some stuff in your life, same as me, the only thing which is keeping me sane is going to the gym, if you want to chat, maybe I can suggest something to get you out of this phase, you have been a good friend to me and I wish I can do the same in return.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

QoS,

that stuff that i was talking about was the fact that i lost my job around the holidays, and my progression in the gym was none.  I was sort of in a rut.  But i'm fine now.

I would LOVE to go to the gym, however my rational mind is telling me to stay away until i get better.  I've been pretty sick all week, and the New Years party that i went to, which sucked, messed me up even more.  I've had a fever and have been coughing up my lungs for about two days now, friday being the third.  When i get sick like this, i know that i need to stay away from the gym.  I don't know what it is, but i've always been a sickly child, i used to get sick a lot more, maybe 5 times a year.  After i started bb'ing though, i'm down to 1 maybe 2 times a year.  But i know by now, that when i get sick i need to get to 100% before i start going to the gym and all that.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope you get well soon, sorry to hear you lost your job, sometimes things like these happen 'cause there is something better around the corner. 
You will find a better job in 2003, my best wishes and good luck.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2003)

Damn man, I was in the middle of posting and the I had to close everything becsause I saw Alfred walking over to my desk to talk to me (stupid s.o.b.) lol.

Anyway, I sounds like you are really sick.  Sometimes if I have a little cold I will still go to the gym and sweat it out but I think you are much better staying home right now (I would).  The break will be good for you, you will be able to get in there Monday and be really rested.  Also since you have been sick for so long you probably have lost some weight.......starting that cut off on the right foot!!!!  get well soon.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks QoS.  Hopefully you're right and a better opportunity is around the corner.  God i hated that job, but it paid well (for a H.S. kid that is).

Pat,

you wanna know how many lbs i lost?  NONE!! although i ate like shit, i made sure to pack the cals in.  I'm at a dehydrated 192.0lbs today.  The only water i've been getting is the water from food, and the 80cups of tea a day, lol.

I'm gonna try to bang out a diet today, if i have time.  Also pat head over to Avant and check out the garbage board, i started a marijuana thread, i dunno if anyone replied yet, though.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2003)

Marajuana board, eh!!  My eyes are getting blood shot just thinking about it.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok, I checked it out but I am not a member there so I couldn't post a reply to here is my reply:

Like everything it is good in moderation.  I do however think that it is better than drinking, it just gets a bad rep because alcohol is legal and socially acceptable.  However; alcohol is a complete toxin, it is poison to your system and I feel that there are many more health conserns with over doing alcohol than marijuanna.  But all are best in moderation, I rarley ever smoke pot anymore, not even once a week...more like once a month IF THAT.  I did go through a phase in my life were I was smoking a ton of pot, it was fun and I don't regret doing it but I will never go there again, I guess I just out grew that.   I also did go through a phase in my life were I drankn a ton (daily), I don't regret doing that either and again I will never go back to that phase.  It is good that at 18 you have such healthy hobby (bodybuilding).  When I was 18 and even younger when I started lifting I was into it but I was still into smoking pot and drinking.  Then when I really got into BB it took over my life but I was still young at heart, having just turned 21 (now being 23 I am a little bit wiser... a little bit).  I would go out with my friends and not drink at bars because I was so into bodybuilding, it wasn't fun,  I was into lifting but I still wanted to go out and get crazy and I was forcing myself not to (not good).  So, I know you know that I used to be a big bodybuiler and I told you that the reason that had I stopped and lost 40lbs (40lbs of hard earned muscle that I worked so hard for) was because I didn't want to be big anymore and I though it was stupid...WRONG.  I stopped because I regressde into my former self for that time(a year to be exact) and I  started drinking and smoking everyday because I felt that that was what was important in my life (I lost site if my priorities).  It was stupid of me, alcohol and pot in excess like that didn't do anything for me.  And it took an 18 year old punk sitting next to me at my shit job, yes I am talking about you, to help me remember the things that used to be, should have still been and are now important in my life.  Thank you very much.  So my point is in small amounts all of that stuff is fun.  But don't get carried away with it and don't let it run your life, like it did mine.  I have to many friends back home trying to fight addictions because we let ourselves get carried away in high school, luckily for me I was always into lifting and it finally became more important to me and helped me overcome those problems that others are facing.  Don't ever lose site of your goals.


sorry for taking up so much room in your journal but I felt like I need to get it all in. thanks

peace.


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

Nicely said Pat.  I think i'm going to go over there and paste that reply, i'll give you the credit.

Everyone goes through phases like that, its good that you got out if okay.  Most people don't, like your friends back home.

Like you said, everything in moderation, don't let it take over your life.  You need an easy medium.

I hope QoS reads your post, she's going through what you went through right now.  Maybe you can head over there and help her out.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope a lot of people read that post.  Life is a funny thing......What ever doesn't kill you makes you stronger......Still gothe though.lol


----------



## Yanick (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah, but you're a normal gothe.  If you start wearing black lipstick and black nail polish, i might have to beat you.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2003)

If I start doing that I might have to beat me. lmao


----------



## perfecto (Jan 3, 2003)

how was everyones new years?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 5, 2003)

New Years was fuckin garbage.  Shitty party, went home early.

How was your's?


----------



## perfecto (Jan 6, 2003)

fuckin oath man ditto, i overdid it and it all went downhill, but hey theres always a next new years


----------



## perfecto (Jan 12, 2003)

Yanick, wats been happening you havnt been posting, hows shit?


----------

